# fry selling price to lfs



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

how much does every one charge to sell a batch of fry to the lfs. lets say batch of 700...


----------



## rm123 (Apr 2, 2006)

shark_boy said:


> how much does every one charge to sell a batch of fry to the lfs. lets say batch of 700...


for dime sized piranhas 50 cents and for quater size 80 cents and for piranhas around 2" about $1-1.25. also these prices don't include the massive savings on products they carry.

hope this helps


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

:nod: try to get as much as you can and work you way down


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

i get 4 bucks for 25 cent size


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

so youll get a couple hundred dollers for a batch?


----------



## rm123 (Apr 2, 2006)

Dairy Whip said:


> i get 4 bucks for 25 cent size


WOW!! if you don't mind me asking where do you live? do you live in canada?


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

yes i live in winnipeg thats price is in store credit tho


----------

